# Disadvantages of a racing bike for commute



## dele (24 Nov 2012)

Hey guys, posting here and in the racing section (if that's allowed) to get both sides of the story.

I would like to know if there are specifically any disadvantages, or practical reasons NOT to be riding a race bike for commutes and the weekend blast.

For example, I know that the bike I'm looking at http://www.cube.eu/en/road/road-race/litening-super-hpc-pro/ is completely unnecessary/over-specced/overkill/ridiculous for what I want it for which is to commute to work 3/4 times a week 8 miles each way. 

However, the question I'm asking is, despite already knowing it's not being used as intended, if I like everything about the bike and I simply 'want' it, are there any practical reasons that this would be a bad decision?

Take the cost out of the equation for the time being please, and risk of theft is low as it's only being stored securely at work and then at home.


Much appreciate any feedback 

D


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (24 Nov 2012)

Well it would be faster than my fixie so you can scalp plebs like me and feel good about yourself.


----------



## johnr (24 Nov 2012)

Do you commute all year round? If so, the first practical reason would be the damage salt and sub-zero temps do to gears: I did over £600 damage to mine over the two bad winters a couple of years ago. Number two, wider, less-inflatable tyres (better for snow and ice) won't fit. Three, the narrow forks might get damaged by crud picked up off the roads given the tight clearance on road bikes. Four, and possibly most important, Miguel In De Rain aNd his mates might rise up against such luxury and wreak terrible revenge.

(all that can of course be interpreted as 'blah, blah, blah, blah' if the urge is strong  )


----------



## jdtate101 (24 Nov 2012)

Also unless you have somewhere very secure to store it during work, you are constantly going to be paranoid about it getting stolen. This would be the main reason NOT to use my sunday best bike for the commute.

The real answer is to N+1, and get yourself BOTH a nice racer AND a commuter . Personally I love my CAADX cross bike for commuting, and it's not so expensive I have to be overly concerned about it (even though my work has a secured underground parking with bike racks).


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2012)

Keep it clean and avoid potholes


----------



## DCLane (24 Nov 2012)

I run my good bike as a commuter in the summer, but switched last month to a cheaper 'winter' bike - which I'll use until March.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2012)

There's also something to be said for having a less precious winter commuter. I work on an industrial estate and wince horribly when riding my 'nice' bike to work.


----------



## Cubist (24 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> There's also something to be said for having a less precious winter commuter. I work on an industrial estate and wince horribly when riding my 'nice' bike to work.


Have you tried padded shorts?


----------



## GrasB (24 Nov 2012)

You become a huge SCR target & have to go 110% every day to save face?

Seriously, my only real concern with a £2400 bike is securing it properly. I get around this by keeping my bike in my office.


----------



## defy-one (24 Nov 2012)

other cyclist will think your daft for using such an exotic machine on the daily commute. your scalps will mean nothing as every scalpee will say "he only took me cos I'm on my commuter bike"


----------



## Saluki (24 Nov 2012)

I commute on my MTB simply because I don't have secure storage when I get to my customer's house. A couple of them are fine with me popping the bike into the hallway. Others are not happy about having a bike there at all (Don't blame them really).

It is a very sexy bike though. I would have it in a heartbeat if I had the money. Not sure about commuting on it for the reasons stated above but if your storage is as secure as you say, then I would say just go for it.


----------



## MattHB (24 Nov 2012)

for a commuter you want versatility. as people have said, different tyre size options, full mudguard ability, possibly panniers if you need extra capacity. A well thought out commuter option is a truly wonderful thing.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2012)

Cubist said:


> Have you tried padded shorts?



Ha! Sadly they won't help the flats on my rims!

Hmm, that could be read with two meanings...


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Nov 2012)

I have commuted on my Specialized Roubaix for 2 years no problems for me, just replace the stuff as it wears out, buy what you want and ride what you want.


----------



## martint235 (24 Nov 2012)

I've commuted on a road bike for years so I'd say go for it. You'll need to look after it but you'd be doing that anyway.


----------



## dele (24 Nov 2012)

thank you all for the food for thought, very helpful to have different eyes on the matter. I'll ruminate and update with what i decided in the end. Thanks again!


----------



## DrLex (24 Nov 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> [...]The real answer is to N+1, and get yourself BOTH a nice racer AND a commuter [...]



That was my plan, but with the further addition of an ice bike* for the rare sub-zero commute. I bought a Roubaix primarily for enjoyable fair weather commuting, and then a 2nd hand Pompetamine (Alfine 11, dynamo hub, rack & 'guards) as a winter/wet weather commuter.

(fancy term for pub bike with Marathon Winters)


----------



## daSmirnov (24 Nov 2012)

I use my £1000 road bike for commuting.

It's obviously kitted out with 20kgs of lights and mudguards though. I've got somewhere secure to leave it though.


----------



## Paul99 (24 Nov 2012)

The only reason not to get a racer is if you don't like your job as you will start getting there faster and therefore earlier.


----------



## sabian92 (24 Nov 2012)

I have a "racing bike" to commute on. Nothing really disadvantageous about it apart from if you have panniers and are a big fella like me you can buckle standard wheels.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2012)

There are no disadvantages.


----------



## fossyant (24 Nov 2012)

Worth getting two bikes if you can.

My commuter is a road bike, but its fixed gear with rack and panniers. It is just as quick as my two road bikes, uses same rims, lower spec tyres, but essentially is the same. 

The only issue is you will get hissed off with a wet ass if you can't fit guards, much as I hate them they are essential for commuting every day.

I commuted on something similar, but that was years ago, but was able to put guards on it in winter. You will eat components commuting.

Commuters generally get knocked about a bit more, even OCD folk like me. I'd get a Ribble winter bike for commuting and another for weekend. You could still get an Ultegra equipped best bike and a Ribble for that money


----------



## martint235 (24 Nov 2012)

I'm not sure of this "eating components". The 105 stuff on my commuter lasts roughly the same number of miles as the stuff on Lelly.


----------



## VamP (24 Nov 2012)

There are no disadvantages. Go for it if you have a safe place to keep it.


----------



## GrasB (24 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> other cyclist will think your daft for using will be jealous of such an exotic machine on the daily commute. your scalps will mean nothing as every scalpee will say "he only took me cos I'm on my commuter bike"


FTFY


----------



## Moodyman (24 Nov 2012)

No disadvantage BUT you lose many of the advantages when you convert a road bike into a commuter. Add mudguards, lights, rack, panniers and tougher tyres and your light and nimble bike is not so anymore.

It really depends on how you intend to commute.


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Nov 2012)

Just ride the thing - no issues with tyres too narrow, forks too narrow or any of that old gubbins. Only problem, as mentioned up-thread is potential for arriving at work sooner!


----------



## 400bhp (24 Nov 2012)

Hmmm.

I commute in sunny weather all year round and have no theft risk. I suggest you pass that bike to me and I will hand over my Carrera Subway which is more suitable for you to commute on.


Nice bike.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2012)

Do you ride at lunchtime? That needs to be taken into consideration?


----------



## HLaB (24 Nov 2012)

I commute on a cheap dropped bar bike, a Viking Road FX single speed. I like having the nimbleness of a road bike which has helped me a scrape or two and its generally more fun IMO. I'm paranoid about theft however, and like that it a low value bike. I also wouldn't be happy with wear and tear on a better bike. My commute is short and flat though if it changed, I'd probably look at a geared road bike; it would probably be more expensive but it wouldn't be that dear.


----------



## boydj (24 Nov 2012)

Moodyman said:


> No disadvantage BUT you lose many of the advantages when you convert a road bike into a commuter. Add mudguards, lights, rack, panniers and tougher tyres and your light and nimble bike is not so anymore.
> 
> It really depends on how you intend to commute.


+1

It would break my heart putting a beautiful bike like that through a winter commute - and it would be a lot less comfortable than decently 'winterised' bike.


----------



## dele (24 Nov 2012)

Haha, arriving at work sooner eh.. I think I'd sort that out by having a few more minutes in bed and leaving later 

Thanks again for all the helpful replies, in answer to some of your Q's, I would not be putting any mudguards, panniers on as I carry only a few items on my back (phones, wallet, keys), and I'd have a waterproof jacket so I don't mind a wet (or should I say dry) back..

In terms of my riding style, I'm not sure how to describe it other than I like to go as fast as possible all the time. So when I say commute, I mean in it in the purist sense of getting to and from work, but I'm a fan of doing it in shortest time possible rather than taking it easy.

I don't ride at lunchtime either and I have a change of clothes at work so I'll aways be in my cycling gear.

When I've timed my ride to work on my single speed Langster, I usually cover the 7 miles in about 22-24 minutes. I sometimes am frustrated at pedalling making virtually no difference at certain speeds, so hopefully a good geared bike will help improve my time.

I also have to make it up a steep hill which I think gears could make a little easier (therfore quicker).




Screen shot 2012-11-24 at 20.38.28 by _dele, on Flickr

Anyone know how to work out the gradient of something like that? would just like to know out of interest 

As for getting two bikes I would imagine some kind of compromise would have to be involved and I'd rather one excellent bike rather than two good ones. Plus space is a bit of an issue 

An interesting point that you guys mentioned about component wear - does anyone know (roughly of course) how much life a 3/4 day commute would take off the components? As this expense could be an issue depending on how often I might need to be doing it..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Nov 2012)

Spa Hill
Thornton Heath, Greater London, United Kingdom

*0.8mi*
Distance
*4.0%*
Avg Grade
*152ft*
Lowest Elev
*313ft*
Highest Elev
*162ft*
Elev Difference


----------



## dele (24 Nov 2012)

cheers. 4% seems less steep than it feels! It is on a fixie though in my defence


----------



## dele (24 Nov 2012)

or am I reading it wrong, is it 10.9%?


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Nov 2012)

It's 4% avg - bottom to top. 10.9 was estimated at the steeper section.


----------



## HLaB (24 Nov 2012)

dele said:


> or am I reading it wrong, is it 10.9%?


Its 10.9% at that spot but its flatter at other points so when its averaged out over the 0.8 miles its 4%.


----------



## dele (24 Nov 2012)

Ah ok, thanks cheers


----------



## slowmotion (24 Nov 2012)

I bought a Specialized Secteur drop bar bike (hardly a race bike, but it cost £700, so it was valuable to me) in February 2011 after commuting on a hybrid Dawes for a couple of years. I have never been on the other bike since then. Yes, commuting and winter takes a modest toll on the mechanisms, but nothing too terrible if you take on routine maintaintance. Personally, I like the nimbleness of a road bike in traffic. It's fun and if the bike gets a bit of wear and tear, it's worth the expense. After all, what's the point of owning a bike that sits around doing nothing, just being "cherished"?


----------



## eml1909 (24 Nov 2012)

I absolutely LOVE my Condor Gran Fondo - a perfect (but expensive) compromise for daily commuting - light and speedy (compared to hybrids and MTBs), but strong enough for panniers and mudguards.


----------



## daSmirnov (24 Nov 2012)

Get mudguards! You might not mind getting wet and having all the road crap thrown at you, but think of the bike!


----------



## slowmotion (24 Nov 2012)

It's just a bike. Who cares about dirt? Clean it off if it bothers.

OK, I'm a slob.


----------



## Nebulous (25 Nov 2012)

Nice bike - would do the job. Think about it in terms of cars. People commute in anything from little sportscars to motorhomes. Each brings its own issues or compromises. Bikes are the same.

I bought a touring bike with mudguards, pannier rack and flat pedals to commmute on because I have stuff to carry, including a laptop and work papers, and I have a very short commute so don't want to get lycra'd up and have to change.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Nov 2012)

that's nowt I know someone who commutes on one of these in summer http://www.flickr.com/photos/glorycycles/7166634354/in/set-72157629656825978/


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Nov 2012)

dele said:


> I would like to know if there are specifically any disadvantages, or practical reasons NOT to be riding a race bike for commutes and the weekend blast.
> 
> For example, I know that the bike I'm looking at http://www.cube.eu/en/road/road-race/litening-super-hpc-pro/ is completely unnecessary/over-specced/overkill/ridiculous for what I want it for which is to commute to work 3/4 times a week 8 miles each way.
> 
> However, the question I'm asking is, despite already knowing it's not being used as intended, if I like everything about the bike and I simply 'want' it, are there any practical reasons that this would be a bad decision?


 
It's generally not an issue, I've commuted regularly on a Dogma in the past which included trips down canal towpaths. This bike was a higher spec than what you propose and I never had any issue you could not get on any bike. After the dogma I commuted on a tarmac, and a look 695 all these bikes ran carbon clinchers as well...... These bikes however have all been dedicated commuters, the only reason I have against commuting on your weekend bike is that your commuter really lives a tougher life, after a long stressful day at work and cycling home in the rain, the last thing you want to do is strip and clean a bike and chain, so on occasion you simply do not.
My weekend bikes get stripped, cleaned and oiled after every ride


----------



## Moodyman (25 Nov 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> My weekend bikes get stripped, cleaned and oiled after every ride



Really? That some dedication. I only strip my bike twice a year - once in Spring and once in Autumn to get it ready for winter. The process takes half a day, so if your stripping is the same as mine then I applaud you.


----------



## oldroadman (25 Nov 2012)

I did commute for a short while on on of the last training bikes I had. Mudgaurds fitted, fatter tryes (25-28c), pressures a bit lower, more relaxed position (bars up a touch), a 15km jaunt, never had a problem - I'm able to easily bunny hop potholes - but a good blast with a steam cleaner once a week followed by a rub over and lube of all the important bits worked fine. Groupset was Shimano, never a problem, wheels 28 spoke stayed OK. In short, go for it, but if I had to go out and buy a commuter, a hybrid or (cheap) cross bike would be first choice.
One other thing, don't try to go as "fast as possible" all the time, learn to relax and enjoy a bit, in 8 miles you hardly get warmed up anyway!


----------



## thefollen (25 Nov 2012)

Like some of the chaps here said, secure inside storage is key. Other than that, commuting on the road bike is brilliant. Maybe braking is a little sharper on a wider-wheeled hybrid but providing your hazard perception is good you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## paulw1969 (25 Nov 2012)

the bike linked is far far too sexy to commute with.......................joke.

Seriously i would say that other than the practicalities of lack of mudguards (believe me they are worth having fitted even though you maintain a wet arse doesn't bother you) its up to you.....i personally would love a bike such as this but it would be my weekend bike otherwise i would be spending my evenings forever cleaning the commute crud off it.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Nov 2012)

dele said:


> I would like to know if there are specifically any disadvantages, or practical reasons NOT to be riding a race bike for commutes and the weekend blast.


The disadvantages wont come from the engineering but from your head.

The bike is fine for a commute, most bikes are fine for a commute. In fact I'd argue that almost all bikes are fine for it.

Problem is (and I know V has leaned on this point already) the "special-ness" of the bike will begin to fade as it becomes your workhorse. You cannot possibly hope to attend to the bike the same way that you would (and By that I mean what me V and perhaps a few others here consider to be enough) after a special ride. You cant spend 3 hours a night stripping and lubing her after each commute and as such she will become just your commute vehicle.

Can you handle that?

Personally I'd stable a bike like that for the weekends and ride a lower spec roadie for the commute.

Unless you can afford a few such bikes then its a waste...not of the bike... but of the speacial-ness of it.

If I could afford a Lambo Gallardo or a Demosedici then I sure wouldn't take it back and forth to work each day, I'd want to take it where I could enjoy it.


----------



## VamP (26 Nov 2012)

daSmirnov said:


> Get mudguards! You might not mind getting wet and having all the road crap thrown at you, but think of the bike!


 
I don't think the bike minds either


----------



## vorsprung (26 Nov 2012)

For my commutes I have a choice of a special commute bike or a racing bike

The racing bike is used on nice summer days

The racing bike has the advantage of being lighter and faster. The commute bike has heavy tyres that very rarely ( once in 4 years ) puncture, mudguards to keep the shite off my trousers and extensive cargo carrying abilities

I would be quite happy riding my commute bike for a week or two in rain with mud and not bothering cleaning it. The race bike would start to do funny things with the gears. The commute bike has alfine hub gears and doesn't care. The commute bike runs cheap 1/8" chains. I just wear them out and get another one. The race bike has a slightly better grade of 9 speed chain and this lasts quite a long time as it only goes out in the dry.

The commute bike also has clearance for ice tyres


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Nov 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> Problem is (and I know V has leaned on this point already) the "special-ness" of the bike will begin to fade as it becomes your workhorse. You cannot possibly hope to attend to the bike the same way that you would (and By that I mean what me V and perhaps a few others here consider to be enough) after a special ride. You cant spend 3 hours a night stripping and lubing her after each commute and as such she will become just your commute vehicle.


 
Perfectly stated imho... You eventually view the bike as your 'bus to work'... I would not say my Look is poorly maintained but I approach it with a view to keeping it running, the bars have needed new tape for a couple of months but hey its winter, I'm wearing gloves. It's a decent bike but its not treated in the same manner as my Venge which is very pampered.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Nov 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Perfectly stated imho... *You eventually view the bike as your 'bus to work*'... I would not say my Look is poorly maintained but I approach it with a view to keeping it running, the bars have needed new tape for a couple of months but hey its winter, I'm wearing gloves. It's a decent bike but its not treated in the same manner as my Venge which is very pampered.


 
You might - many of us don't.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Nov 2012)

The cleaning issue:

For me, the cleaning is the biggest PITA when using one bike for commutes and weekend riding. Sometimes, by the end of the week, the bike requires a clean/fettle in order for me to consider using it the following day. This of course can be a PITA, when you are tired/constrained by time on a Friday evening.

A similar argument can be applied for using the bike on a Monday after a weekend ride.

The lack of choice makes fettling/cleaning more of a must do than a choice.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Nov 2012)

I ride my bike. Be that at the weekend or on the commute winter or summer. I am luckier than some in the sense I have a predominantley rural commute and I can leave my bike inside a heated office, so my bikes take slightly less of a battering than an urban commuter.
I do think mudguards are a must and to that end, on a wet day I am more likely to use the bike that takes guards rather than the one that won't. N+1 and all that.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> You might - many of us don't.


 
If you have a weekend bike, does your commuter get the same level of maintenance, and the same kind of money spent on it as your weekend bike?
Just curious.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Nov 2012)

My weekend bike is generally my commuter bike.

I'm looking to change that and when I do then I suspect no it [the commuter] won't get the same level of maintenance/money thrown at it..

Personally, for me, a bike is a functional object that I have no emotional involvement with.

Maybe I need a "better" bike.


----------



## Tynan (26 Nov 2012)

how do the clothes get to work without a rack or even rucksack?


----------



## 400bhp (26 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I ride my bike. Be that at the weekend or on the commute winter or summer. I am luckier than some in the sense I have a predominantley rural commute and I can leave my bike inside a heated office, so my bikes take slightly less of a battering than an urban commuter.
> I* do think mudguards are a must* and to that end, on a wet day I am more likely to use the bike that takes guards rather than the one that won't. N+1 and all that.


 
Hmmm-and yours are where on saturdays?


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Hmmm-and yours are where on saturdays?


Hey give us a chance, I only rebuilt that bike less than a week ago. Crud MK2's will be re-fitted this week. 
I suspected that lack of mudguards may have been the reason you and Ed kept dropping off the back


----------



## 400bhp (26 Nov 2012)

Wasn't me


----------



## Jdratcliffe (29 Nov 2012)

Paul99 said:


> The only reason not to get a racer is if you don't like your job as you will start getting there faster and therefore earlier.


cant you just race longer routes! or as stated earlier sleep more..?

i only have a modest CAAD8 105 as my only steed so it gets a full strip and clean EVERY sat after a 5 day commute and then ready for sundays fun ride i also clean and grease her if its been a wet commute - agree regards the safety of your commute if you have a good place to store them them doesnt natter the ££ ( mine stays behind me in the office and then is triple locked in a secure bike shed at night)


----------

